# FC AFC Watermarks The Boss



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

I know hes been gone awhile, but did anyone have males sired by him? Would love to see what they looked like if you have any pictures. Also any feedback on size, temperment,trainability,tractability,marking,noise, ETC..... 
I have seen a few pics on Marys' site, but would enjoy seeing some others. OFA results on hips/elbows looked pretty good(though I know, thats not accurate since most bad hips,elbows, dont even make it to OFA....., so any feedback on health as well.
Thanks !


----------



## sapitrucha (Dec 17, 2011)

I've seen lots of Boss pups run, can't believe there are not many more litters around. Very trainable, not noisy at all!! Great markers!! He is a great sire that has been overlooked.


----------



## Scott Krueger (Jan 25, 2008)

i just seen one listed somewhere...


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I have an 11 yr old and an 8 yr old. Both retired now but fun dogs to train and very forgiving. Angie once said they were great dogs for weekend warriors.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Thomas D said:


> I have an 11 yr old and an 8 yr old. Both retired now but fun dogs to train and very forgiving. Angie once said they were great dogs for weekend warriors.



I read that- I did a search a few days ago and got a little info. But wanted more. May look at a Boss pup in the future, and know the features I do and dont want in my next male.
Hopefully more folks will have some feedback- Thanks so far..


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

We had a female grand daughter from Esprit Out of the Woods X Watermark's Penny Lane (Boss daughter)..Kate could flat out mark, she only ran a couple of trials but had a Qual placement and a Derby placement...She ran VERY straight lines (which seems to be a trait of Tiger offspring)..Kate had the unfortunate position of being the odd dog out when it came to training time and FT reps..

The Boss line is very strong....would consider going back to him


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

My Boss son.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Wow, Mark, he is gorgeous! Thats the look Im after, have seen some other pics of Boss offspring that have that look, too... Just what I want . Anyone else?
Thanks


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

You never know. Same litter, my dog long and lean. His brother, AFC Smackwaters Star Catcher was more classic looking like Boss.


----------



## Scott Krueger (Jan 25, 2008)

that is a great looking dog mark..


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

I saw a picture of a dog offered for stud you might like on a webpage today- Something like SouthernDuckdawgs.com or like that? I can look it up of you like.

Trying to help out in the worst way regards

Bubba


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Riiiight... thanks Bubba, Mr helpyHelperson always willing to lend a hand, arentcha?


----------



## stoney (Apr 6, 2004)

here is my watermarks the boss pup bossco hope this is what u are looking for
this is bossco as a 9 year old with mary and bill in bendigo last year
it was great to be able to get the real story about boss from the horses mouth
what trucks he was on and with whom 
what studs he did and didnt get and how he was trained
watermarks the boss is a fantastic stud and generally throws pups that are uncomplicated team players and predictable in fact just what angie said
a trainer with moderate skills has a good chance of being successful with a boss pup

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSFJB0H3aeg
and my dog bossco as a 7 year old
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Uqpc9yRkvU


----------



## fetchtx (May 12, 2005)

My Boss pup, QAA, Derby List and MH very nice pictured with his dad Boss January 2000

Avatar also a closer pic.


----------



## Mike Sale (Feb 1, 2011)

I was just having this discussion today with an owner of a Boss son. Some of the most handsome labs I have ever seen were Boss sons.


----------



## stoney (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

fetchtx said:


> View attachment 22830
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well this is awesome! I'm a new member to RTF as of today and was searching around the site! I had a pup and his Grandsire was The Boss.... and his Dad?? Coin!! Very cool. I am currently searching litters for my next pup and would definitely consider a Boss pup.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

I went out to UT to visit family several years ago and didn't bring a dog. Steve Shaver was nice enough to offer to let me run one of his dogs in Master for him. The dog at the time didn't have any Master passes. We trained only 2 days (one day my grandson tagged along and had a blast) and Pete (who was a Boss son) was sooo tractable and a pleasure to train. He also ran that Master test like he'd known me his whole life and got his first MH ribbon. I absolutely fell in love with his personality. A good, good looking dog who was just a sweetheart, but absolutely loved his birds. I would have taken Petey home in a heartbeat and if he is typical (I know the dam is half the picture) of Boss pups, I'd have one in a NY minute.

M


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

birddogn_tc said:


> Well this is awesome! I'm a new member to RTF as of today and was searching around the site! I had a pup and his Grandsire was The Boss.... and his Dad?? Coin!! Very cool. I am currently searching litters for my next pup and would definitely consider a Boss pup.


Very cool! Welcome to RTF! I had a Boss grandson too , he was very special to me. Lost him young unfortunately. I'm considering a Boss pup in the future so wanted to rehash information.


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

Billie said:


> Very cool! Welcome to RTF! I had a Boss grandson too , he was very special to me. Lost him young unfortunately. I'm considering a Boss pup in the future so wanted to rehash information.


Thanks for the welcome Billie. I thought it was neat to accidentally stumble across my dog's sire on here. It was also kind of neat to see another picture of him that he posted. I had only seen one picture of the Sire (Coin) back in 2001 when I got my dog. Small world I guess.


----------



## Alain (Dec 9, 2005)

Guys, your dogs pictures from Boss that you have shown are very nice looking dogs.
Congrats!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Well I don't have a son of Boss but I do have a Grandson, and a great grand daughter. The litter that the great grand daughter includes a MH that is qualified for the Master National at 22 months, a litter mate that has had a super hunting season and my 11 month old female that is all fire. The dam of these pups always has just 4 pups. She has had 4 litters and of the 16 pups 12 are titled. Not a bad average. The other 4 are as their owners say "the best dog that I have ever seen" 
My avatar is Boss my grandson.


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

Mark Littlejohn said:


> My Boss son.
> View attachment 22821


I've not seen one look anymore like his dad as yours Mark, Steve Faith had a Boss son years ago that was very close to looking like his father .


----------



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

I really love the look of that dog, where would one look to get a Boss YLM?


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

I have a boss son that is yellow factored. 
Candlewoods luby Lou
He is a good dog with phenomenal looks ie like a linebacker.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

I've got a Boss grandson with extra Harley on the bitch side as well. Shorter, stocky, neck like a buck in rut and just a great looking dog except for the short ears. Nice big double coat and he shakes the ground when running down birds in the field. Excellent waterfowl and upland dog and really great with little kids because he licks so dang much.

http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h51/TroyDouglas/Shooterfirstmasterpass.jpg

[url]http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=18328
[/URL]


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I'm pretty sure Mary Tatum has frozen semen because she has listings of litters. http://watermark-retrievers.com/


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

She does last time I checked..


----------



## Newf (Jul 13, 2010)

Mary recently had a Boss litter. Not sure if there's any pups left. Can't hurt to give her a call. 

More than happy with my boss pup.


----------



## stoney (Apr 6, 2004)

another shot of a boss son this is bossco at 18 months


----------



## tracyw (Aug 28, 2008)

I had a Boss grand dog and now a Boss great grand dog! She is/was my dog of a lifetime!!

HRCH UH Zucker's Wight Lightning MH QAA (2 MN passes and 2nd in the SRS)...best dog and family member ever!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0CePwKuBwY


----------



## markvan (Aug 15, 2013)

I have a Boss pup 4 year old yellow male, I never trained for any hunt test before and have HRC - HR title . Nice big male 95 lbs. of all muscle ( has always had a lot of raw meat ) great nose for pheasants in the field LOVES FEATHERS !!!!! great nose, great bird finding ability may hurt him with my lack of training skills chasing ribbons -running blinds- he knows there is a bird out there to find and he uses his nose and brain and finds the bird. Could not be happier with Boss pup !!!!!


----------



## Sue Westlake (May 8, 2005)

Check out this site for a Boss son: http://home.gwi.net/~rbourne


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Miriam Wade said:


> I went out to UT to visit family several years ago and didn't bring a dog. Steve Shaver was nice enough to offer to let me run one of his dogs in Master for him. The dog at the time didn't have any Master passes. We trained only 2 days (one day my grandson tagged along and had a blast) and Pete (who was a Boss son) was sooo tractable and a pleasure to train. He also ran that Master test like he'd known me his whole life and got his first MH ribbon. I absolutely fell in love with his personality. A good, good looking dog who was just a sweetheart, but absolutely loved his birds. I would have taken Petey home in a heartbeat and if he is typical (I know the dam is half the picture) of Boss pups, I'd have one in a NY minute.
> 
> M





Petey's 13 now and still hangin in there. You should come get him and take him home with you so I don't have to watch him fade into the sunset, makes me sad. But at 7 years old we found out that he was not a Boss son. The breeder had two litters at the same time and evidently Petey got mixed up with the wrong litter,m still a great dog.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

TroyFeeken said:


> I've got a Boss grandson with extra Harley on the bitch side as well. Shorter, stocky, neck like a buck in rut and just a great looking dog except for the short ears. Nice big double coat and he shakes the ground when running down birds in the field. Excellent waterfowl and upland dog and really great with little kids because he licks so dang much.
> 
> http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h51/TroyDouglas/Shooterfirstmasterpass.jpg
> 
> ...


Come on Troy. That dog got his looks from his daddy!Cody-LOL!!!!
Sweet pedigree. Harley line bred Maternal grand sire = Boss. Paternal grand sire = Cosmo.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Sue Westlake said:


> Check out this site for a Boss son: http://home.gwi.net/~rbourne


Sue,
That site doesnt work for me. Weve spoken before- I'd love to be back in touch. Karen [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

Sue Westlake said:


> Check out this site for a Boss son: http://home.gwi.net/~rbourne


Site doesn't work for me either


----------



## Sue Westlake (May 8, 2005)

OOPPSSSS....I'll have it back up soon. Looks like when my partner's ISP moved him, it broke the site and I didn't know it. Stay tuned.

Regards,
Sue


----------



## Sue Westlake (May 8, 2005)

OK. New website up and running: www.westlakelabradors.com
Please check it out.

Regards,
Sue


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

He was so handsome Sue........ RIP Tag!!


----------



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you, great looking dog.


----------

